# Boromir



## arisen pheonix (Jul 13, 2002)

am i the only one who got rely mad when boromir died everyone i talk to makes him seem like a big meanie who thinks that he was cool


----------



## Uminya (Jul 13, 2002)

No, Boromir was a valiant, but unfortunate man who was unable to resist the terrible power of the Ring. He wasn't evil, but his pride and desire to help his people gave him over to the promise the Ring might have for him.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 13, 2002)

not at all. (although I think this be a topic better sorted for 'The Lord of the Rings) Boromir was suffering from a few things. He had always been in high favor to his father, and was more than likely under the influence that he had to continue doing great things to keep his fathers good blessings. And, what could be better than destroying Sauron, which he thought the ring could do. That, however, was the second thing he suffered from- a lack of... oh, what is the word... I dunno, anyways, he would not listen to others when they told him that using the ring could not destroy Sauron. He was a trained warrior, not a scholar or a thinker. A prime rule of being a warrior is using the enimy against himself, and that was what he tried to do. He died a noble warrior, defending the defenceless to his last breath. If he had pride (as was implied, I think, by your 'what others think' in your post) he would have considered his life above those of the hobbits. Only a fool would say he was a 'meanie'.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 13, 2002)

he was cool it wasnt his fault i mean no shrink and its not like denathor gave him any slack poor man i threw mi book across the room when he died *sniff sniff* alas for boromir


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 14, 2002)

At first Boromir was annoying me on a regular basis,but later I started feeling sorry for him. He shouldn't have died then but should have helped defend his city.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 14, 2002)

Ciryaher,I think that you're very very right.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 14, 2002)

I'll represent the other side of things.

I never liked Boromir from the begining. It wasn't that I thought he was a particularly bad guy, I just disliked him.

For the first thing he was nasty to Strider who I was in love with, for the second he rubbed me the wrong way. I can't say exactly why. Maybe he just struck me as arrogant, but that can't be because I find arrogant people interesting... the boy I have a crush on, Bill O'Rielly, and the late Harad for instance. I like all those people. hmmmmmmm.... Perhaps it was just because I loved Aragorn soooo much.

Anyway, when he said "sorry" I was glad, and I like how he died, but as a living person he frustrated me to no end.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 14, 2002)

well i feel the same for boromir that you feel for strider HLG

he shouldnt have died wwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *sniff sniff sniff*  

he was ssooo cool and if it wasnt for him theyd realy have froze their butts off on the mountain


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 15, 2002)

Didn't Legolas also help w/ that? I think it's cool that u guys can like him, but he just got on my nerves. I probably would've felt bad 4 him because of his situation w/ his dad if he just would've gotten off his high horse 4 a little bit. He always had to give his input on things that were way above his understanding. Not half as bad as his dad, but just as annoying.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ made him look like an arrogant fag  (sorry for any offense)


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jul 15, 2002)

I reckon Boromir was cool but in the movie he seemed too.................what's the word...........mean. In the book sure he did seem kinda demanding but that the kind of person he was. in the movie PJ made him look like he didn't give a damn about anyone but himself.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 15, 2002)

yes thank you


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't really sense that Denethor was that mean to Boromir.



> I probably would've felt bad 4 him because of his situation w/ his dad if he just would've gotten off his high horse 4 a little bit



My impression that he was his father's favorite and just a tad bit better at the violent stuff than Faramir, so that was why he was his dad's lil' boy. Perhaps D. help B to a high standard, but it was nothing B wouldn't have kept on his own. He was a high standard kind of guy.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 16, 2002)

i still think denathor pushed him a bit more but what you says makes sense


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2002)

I had always had some pitty for Faramir in the Father-son relationship thing. Faramir's values were on a different level than his fathers, and I believe Boromir's were in the same place. It would've been a heck of a lot easier to be Boromir... Denethor in general would not receive Father of the year award.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 17, 2002)

yes but i still dont see why everyone thinks he was a creep i mean a practically fell in love with his caracter in the book i had thought of at least 1000 different ways so he didnt die



so mi question is why do people think he was a creep?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2002)

A good deal of it is what turned me off about him, I suppose... him glaring down at Aragorn. I loved Aragorn and I didn't like anyone doubting him. I suppose it was irrational, but I couldn't take it. 

Besides that, he's kind of a "bad boy" in an annoying way. He questions everything and doesn't respect those that we have already learned to respect.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 17, 2002)

and you know what i think they overportrayed his age i always thought he was like early twenties round bout 


well i understand that but but but ah well i guess i just will never get it


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree that Boromir was a great guy ured by the Ring, but there is no escaping the fact that he was lured so soon. He was too passionate about his work, too nationalistic and too desperate for his own good. He was proud too, but not over-the-top.
Poor dude, rest his soul.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 17, 2002)

he just loved his city ssoooo much man

wwwhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

*sniffsniffsnifff*


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 17, 2002)

> and you know what i think they overportrayed his age i always thought he was like early twenties round bout



Sorry to disappoint you, AP, but he was in between thirty five and forty. Faramir was maybe twenty-eight. Eowyn was possibly twenty-three. Aragorn was eighty something or other, though...


----------



## Lady Greenleaf (Jul 18, 2002)

Boromir was awesome. He wasn't bad.. not at all. I was so sad when he died.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 18, 2002)

AAAHHHHH DONT DESTROY MI DELUSIONS THERE ALL I GOT


----------



## aragil (Jul 18, 2002)

Boromir- born in TA 2978, aged 40 during the War of the Ring (3018-3019)
Faramir- born in TA 2983, aged 35 during the War of the Ring
Aragorn- born in TA 2931, aged 87 during the War of the Ring
Eowyn- born in TA 2995, aged 23 during the War of the Ring

Don't complain about the Movie unless you're ready to lose them delusions!


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 18, 2002)

*puts fingers in ears* la la la la la la la la i cant hear you la la la la la la la as far as im concerened boromir was younger than that la la la la la la la its mi delusion la la la la la la la la la la la la la 


no but seriously i didnt know that he was 40 i realy thought he was younger than that


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 18, 2002)

Gee... At least I got Eowyn right... And Eomer was I think thirty. 

Aragorn was handsome for 87. I like older men...


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 18, 2002)

anyway ill just keep mi delusion


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 18, 2002)

40 isn't that old. Think about it. I remember that Denethor was exactly a year older than Aragorn. That would make him 88. Boromir was forty. That would make Denethor 48 when his oldest son was born and maybe 53 when Faramir was. I'm assuming that this wasn't unusual. Normally if there is a line to be preserved the male heir (And even less the female, but that doesn't apply here) wouldn't be allowed to delay marriage and child siring until he was quote "old". They'd want as many male heirs as possible. 

We can assume 40 is a very young age in that society.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 18, 2002)

yes but im not in that society

matter of fact i dont think im in any society

except mabe Eno

but that doesnt count


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 19, 2002)

It's not a matter of society. It's a matter of genetics...

There 87 was obviously about our forty so their forty would be about our twenty... or something like that.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 19, 2002)

oookkkkk


*struggles to keep delusions intact*


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 28, 2002)

If you take Boromir just as the "Daddy's spoiled lil boy" or as "arogant" and all other epithets i saw up here, then you just DON"T understand the depth of this character!!!!!
Boromir was a true leader, a strong character, a restless soul, and as it was said in the book :"equally good both in the fields and in a battle", proud (what if too much?! he HAD his reasons for feeling like the true ruler of Gondor!)... 
I can not probably find all the right words now but this character is as deeply dramatic and heroic as Aragorn's. 
Imagine what it was for him to meet all the high requirement his father had towards him!
Imagine how hard it was for him to keep away the forces of the dark from the "White City"!
I understand that through this character Tolkien wanted to demonstate the terrible destructive force of the Ring, but do YOU as yourself why Boromir? Because he was a mighty and a brave soul and this makes the tragedy so strong! 
As for his character's "bad" sides..... C'mmon! Who is perfesct?!!!!
Although my FAVOURITE Aragorn was presented both in the book and in the movie as THE hero, some thoughts make me feel mad at him for some things he did or didn't do.... and spoil the perfection, too! But as he IS my HERO, I usually chase those thoughts away!

So, BOROMIR is to me one of the favourite characters. 
I think, PJ has also felt about him the same way, and this is why he made up the wonderful and dreadfully touching scene of Boromir's death!
Tolkien' on the other side, mentions Boromir quite often after his death and he "makes" the other characters remember him on many occasions...


----------



## Helena (Jul 28, 2002)

I disliked Boromir because of his arrogance. True, arrogance can be good sometimes, but not when you lose sight of what's right and what's wrong. But even though I didn't like Boromir, I still think he was one of the best characters in LotR. He was truly human: proud, greedy, stubborn and he had a lust for power. He was just the kind of man you could relate to. And I think PJ did a good job with him too, his death was touching!


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 28, 2002)

I didn't like it when Boromir died, but perhaps it was for the best. He was so loyal to his father that, who knows, he might have went crazy just like Denethor when he saw the boat coming, he would have went right along with his old man. Faramir might not have been a better fighter but he had better judgement and was probably a better strategist for battle, we know about the trap he set for the Haradrim and their Oliphaunts, if they didn't do that they would have been trampled by the Oliphaunts and Saurons army.


----------



## Helena (Jul 30, 2002)

True enough Glorfindel! Faramir was a more reasonable man than his brother.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 30, 2002)

and better looking too...


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 30, 2002)

i agree with lhunithilel(sp?) *sob sniff cry ect...* anyway delusions feeling better after an extremly well worded very agreeable opinoin


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 31, 2002)

Getting back to the age-issue; I think it is not fair to compare Aragorn with Théoden age-wise. We must remember that Aragorn was of a line of Kings from Númenor, who had notably extended lives (Although none as long as Elros, with 500). Théoden was a fairly old man in those times, as far as I can see; not every 88-year-old goes riding off to wars! And Aragorn could have easily been mistaken for a forty-year-old, I suspect, because the Line of Elros did tend to age much slower than 'normal' Men..


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes... Aragorn aged very well... sigh... Then he married an elf... sigh...


----------



## Lady Legolas (Jul 31, 2002)

I thought Boromir was a great valliant person, but fell under the evil power of the ring.I didn't think Boromir was a meanie at all.I always hated when Boromir died. I think he would have been a great addition to the war of the ring.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 31, 2002)

I think Faramir was right and that he would've eventually come into contention with Aragorn.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *It's not a matter of society. It's a matter of genetics...
> *


Hm.....very very imprssive ?you're thinkikng almost as a professor of biology and genetics


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2002)

cool... I'm starting to sound scholarly. Truthfully that would not be my occupation of choice.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

O it should be HLGStrider .Just imagine:
"HLGStrider,professor of microbiology and genetics"It sounds.....funny


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2002)

Naw... H.L.G. Strider author of this and that. That is actually the pen name I plan to use. I figure a lot of great authors do the intital thing, and I like the Strider name.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

Are you serious?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes. I haven't exactly published anything yet, however. I've won a few small contests, but those normally require your real name, so those aren't under Strider.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

Well you're amazing me more and more


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2002)

I do my best.  I also consider politics occassionally... After all, at 17 I know exactly how the world should be run...  Well, that's life.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

Don't be so sure you understand from such things nothing seems so easy and simply in politics.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, I was kind of joking. Still, I'd like to get my hands on the world and change a few things... Wouldn't everyone? I'm a bit of an extremist...

Instead I will write books. Lots and lots of books.... Kids books, grown up books, in between books... 
One book
Two book
Red book
Blue book...

Dr. Suess.... Got to love that guy.


----------



## Beleg (May 18, 2003)

> (what if too much?! he HAD his reasons for feeling like the true ruler of Gondor!)...



His proudness went overboard and ranged to folly sometimes. Even his father wasn't that proud. 



> As for his character's "bad" sides..... C'mmon! Who is perfesct?!!!!



Sure, no one is, but that doesn't change the fact that one person is bad or not. It's a pretty lame excuse really that is often used to try to hide the fault of one person. 



> if they didn't do that they would have been trampled by the Oliphaunts and Saurons army.



They were allready trampled by many Murmakil's and Sauron's army, and what Faramir waylay was only a small remenant of Men of Harad, so one Murmakil wouldn't have caused much more trouble. 



> Faramir might not have been a better fighter but he had better judgement and* was probably a better strategist for battle,* we know about the trap he set for the Haradrim and their Oliphaunts, if they didn't do that they would have been trampled by the Oliphaunts and Saurons army.



Just because he was wiser then Boromir doesn't necessarily means that he was a better planner of Wars then Borormir. Boromir was known to be a great captain, and as A captain it would have been his duty to plan, control, fight and hence command his army. And Given his resources we can say he did an aimble job. 


Borormir to me was a capital character, and at which lost I moaned a great deal for he would have had been of great help back in Minas Tirith.


----------



## Elf-Archer755 (May 18, 2003)

I thought Boromir was a vailiant man who died a good death. Protecting Merry and Pippin, who were his pretty good friends.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 18, 2003)

Another thread hijacked by the flirt line retaken by the forces of Tolkien! horray!

I like Faramir a lot better than Boromir, but I think Boromir was probably the better fighter. . .though not the better man.


----------



## Beleg (May 19, 2003)

> Another thread hijacked by the flirt line retaken by the forces of Tolkien! horray!



Lol, Diggin' up old threads. 



> I like Faramir a lot better than Boromir, but I think Boromir was probably the better fighter. . .though not the better man.



Yes, I agree with you on this one. He seems so like the last King of Gondor of the line of Anorian.


----------

